# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Aquarium Set Up >  my tank :)

## djprincessx

Hey. This is nothing really important or anything, but I wanted to let everyone know, my 5 gallon octagon is doing really well!!! I have 5 cardinal tetras and an octinoculous(?) and it does great. I use Cycle once a week or sometimes just every 2 weeks. I have not lost any fish except when I first got the new cardinals because I started off with 2 cardinals and the octinoculus and it took forever for Petco to get more cardinals in. I waited like 3 months after the tank was cycled, etc to get the 3 other cardinals I wanted. I am so happy though with my fish. And all my water parameters are great. I just wanted to let everyone know because I'm happy!  :piratehi:

----------

